# Outside seam floor repair



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

Got a great deal recently on an older hypalon boat in great shape. Everything holds air and is good to go except for this little problem child right here. Floor was over pressurized in the hot sun and blew out the side of this outside seam on the dropstitch floor. Wondering if anyone has had experience fixing a leak like this? As you can see from the bubbles I used the old soapy water trick and the leak is coming out right where the hypalon meets the rivet/grommet. 

So far I am thinking pulling 2/3 of the grommets out and attempting to reglue the floor with Clifton adhesive, or is it worth paying a professional to get it done or going with a new floor if I can find one to fit. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

Easy repair. Do as you have said, peel it back a nit, remove all old glue as much as possible. Reglue and put weight on it till set. Then get a piece of material about 5"x10" and glue it folded over the seam, repunch grommet holes and regrommet. A pro wouldn't charge much either for that I don't think.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

you're funny newpc!

Jduke, You have an i beam floor in the picture not a drop stitch. What you'll find is that the problem is not on the outside but the inside of the floor. The "V tape" or the inside seam tape has failed. This keeps the pressure inside the floor and keeps the two layers of floor from splitting apart. You need to pull the grommets, peel apart the layers and see what you have. If the v tape wants to keep peeling easily, peel it back until doesn't or else it will fail again. You'll need to re glue the v tape to the inside of the floor and then glue the outside together. Its not one of the easier repairs to do well. Any little weakness to spot that wasn't set perfectly will lead to leaking. Make sure the floor is dry inside. Good chance water was the original culprit. 

If the rest of the v tape inside seems solid it can work out great. If it wants to keep peeling you may want to think about a new floor. If there is a bunch of water in the floor when you open it you MAY be looking at continued failure of the v tape and eventually the i beams.

Gluing a patch over the edge as suggested by newpc won't do a damn thing if the interior v tape isn't solid. Its 100% unnecessary and will only make it harder to repair next time. All the air in the floor is held by the interior v tape.


----------



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

Finally had the time to pull this apart today. I appreciated all the the help so far! Attached are a couple of pictures of the inside. Looks nice and dry and as far as I can tell hasn't had any water sitting inside of it. Couple of questions Zbaird - Im going to clean up the old glue and the inside seams with tolulene. Will this hurt the Vtape at all? I will rough it up some once its all nice and cleaned up and reglue the Vtape and then the outside seam. Any chance you would have a lead on a good grommet setter to get or a DIY alternative to getting the new grommets set right? I think it is just the standard 9/16 grommets that Hyside has listed on their website. There are some #4 grommet setters online but they are $$$. I found this guy at home depot but I dont think they will have one in the right size

https://www.homedepot.com/p/General...-1-2-in-and-6-3-8-in-Grommets-81264/204763455


----------



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

I know you need to rough up the Hypalon some to make the glue stick right. Do you need to do that a little to the Vtape also or is it jus too thin? I dont want to overdue it and rip the Vtape at all if it holds pressure


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

What Zach said. Definitely not an easy repair but doable. Just did a huge one last winter. It is still holding. I glued the v tape back in in one step, pressure checked to make sure it wasn’t leaking than glued up the big flat. Take your time prep is everything. Don’t be afraid to peel until you get into good glue.


----------



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks jimBridge! What exactly do you mean by 'good glue'? when I got about 2 grommets away from the blown out one the vtape felt like it was pretty sturdy - definitely resisted being pulled up but obviously if I really gave it a yank it would come up pretty quick. The outside seam glue around the grommets really seemed bad. I pulled that up until it really started giving me some good resistance. I just dont want to pull any further than I have to. Any thoughts on the Tolulene possibly eating the Vtape away or setting Grommets?


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

you will know when you get to the difference. at minimum I would open that seam up 8 inches past where the visable failure is to make it easier to work on. once you get to good glue it will feel like you are toeing the line of ripping the Hypalon vs seperating the glue. kinda hard to describe. its like the difference between peeling off an old shitty patch or a new one that was done correctly.


----------



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

That makes sense. I dont know why Mountainbuzz isnt liking my replies but it looks like they are getting lost down a black hole unless I use the quick reply option. I have some pictures of the inside, looks like no water damage and mostly just need to get the old glue off. jimbridge do you know if tolulene is safe to use on the Vtape?


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

I would refrain from using toluiene until you are ready to glue. it definently wont "eat" the v tape though, I just try to avoid at all costs getting it inside the floor to avoid compromising an otherwise solid glue joint. to remove the glue use the nylon rotory brushes in a drill, you can get them at Ace. setting grommets is easy with a grommet setting punch and die. I got mine at harbor freight and it works fine on the grommets hyside sells.

nylon brush:

https://www.acehardware.com/departm...m_term=4581664954611713&utm_content=Catch All

example of grommet tool:

https://www.amazon.com/C-S-Osborne-...+grommet+tool&qid=1559938928&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

That is good to know! the old HF coming in for the win again. Ill have to swing by there and grab that. You wouldnt by any chance have a part number on the grommet setter would you?

https://imgur.com/a/M76BoR8

Here are the pics I have so far


----------



## JDUKE (Jun 27, 2018)

Is it kosher to line up the spurs and use the old grommet holes?


----------



## jimbridge2010 (Feb 17, 2015)

JDUKE said:


> Is it kosher to line up the spurs and use the old grommet holes?


I’m no Rabbi so I’m not sure what’s kosher but that’s exactly what I did and it seems solid 🏻


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Jim is giving very sound, pretty damn complete advice. I don't have much to add. If you want to do a light toluene wipe on the v tape to soften the glue before removal you can. The v tape is definitely thin, as you know, so be ginger. i would sand it lightly with some 120-180 grit.


----------

